

Drag and drop wp plugin  - motopress

Here is the upcoming new wp plugin MotoPress http://www.getmotopress.com/ Curious to know what  Web community thinks about it. What it would like to add or remove from plugin's functionality. We appreciate every thought! Thank you in advance!
======
brianbreslin
Can you outline what the use case this was designed for was?

